# Mileiq uses



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I have tried this for the first time just January. It appears to me that I'm down to hundred miles from mileiq to my odometer. Mileiq is not at all tracking everything. I have been emailing mileiq and they do admit errors with rideshare tracking. I hope you people are not depending on mileiq and backing it up with your odometer reading.

Just an FYI


----------



## Gogie A Malathu (Oct 14, 2015)

louvit said:


> I have tried this for the first time just January. It appears to me that I'm down to hundred miles from mileiq to my odometer. Mileiq is not at all tracking everything. I have been emailing mileiq and they do admit errors with rideshare tracking. I hope you people are not depending on mileiq and backing it up with your odometer reading.
> 
> Just an FYI


I agree, MileIQ is overpriced, a battery hog and pretty useless honestly.

Instead, I'd recommend taking your odometer readings at the beginning of the year then logging into Google Maps Timeline. Here you can check your location history, miles logged daily and backfill your mileage log most accurately... Just take a solid hour or two to go through a years worth of location history and backfill appropriately.

Google location services is running in the background doing all of that for you.


----------

